# Banana Plant, bananas rotting and now missing



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> My bananas on my banana plant started to rot week ago, and now they are missing. The leaves are still growing and has just a new leave and another one is growing now.
> What is wrong with it, will they grow back or is the plant doomed...?


Have you buried the bananas in the substrate at all?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Every banana plant I ever had----- store bought, or wild collected (South Carolina)..... the bananas disappeared. 

Plants always grew healthy. No problems there. Looked nice. But no bananas after the first month or two.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

That is typical when the plant has all the nutrients it needs. It will shed the banana's and grow normally. Which I'm always curious how the banana's form in the first place. I've propagated the plant very well, just nothing new for it in terms of banana growth.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 3 banana plants for about 6 months now and they are doing great. They are hanged on the glass close to the surface. I think this plant needs to be as close to the lights as possible. When they were close to the substrate they did not do well........ as soon as I moved them up they improved 100%.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

How do you propagate this plant??


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

jczernia said:


> How do you propagate this plant??


I never tried to propagate the banana plant.



> Banana Plant, also known as the Big Floating Heart, is an interesting and unique looking Rosette Plant. It has banana-shaped roots that remain partially unplanted, and store the nutrients for the rest of the plant. The only member of its genus to be used as an aquarium plant because it is the hardiest, and most tolerant of deep water and low light. It is an amphibious plant and will grow either fully, or partially submerged.
> The banana-shaped roots of this plant should be planted no more than 1/4 of their length. Plant them by gently pressing them into the substrate. The Banana Plant should be provided with a minimum of 2 watts per gallon of light within the spectrum of 5000 to 7000K. The ideal water conditions for best results are a temperature of 68°-82°F, an alkalinity of 3 - 6 dKH and a pH of 6.0-7.2.
> 
> Propagation occurs when adventitious plants are formed and firmly pressed into damp ground or the aquarium substrate. Fully formed leaves may also be pressed into substrate to form new plants. Use Banana Plants as foreground plants and plant them singly for best results and for the most attractive look.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Never burried the bananas. Plant is 7 months old. It always did great in my 55g low low low light (original hood light 2x 20 inch 18w) But now with my t5ho 10000k, it happened. 
Should I buy a 6500K to have the best results with my plants or is 10000k good enough? have mid to high light plants and am running 2 54w t5ho right now. 1 for 12h and 1 for 6h.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use one 54W T5HO Midday 6000K Giesemann and one 54W Aquaflora 5700K .


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

jczernia said:


> How do you propagate this plant??


It will send a lilly up to the top of the tank. Snip it about 2 inches down and just let the lilly float. A new plant will soon form.


----------

